# Chinese made Schwinn frames, quality? (80's-early 90's)



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

I've got two lugged steel Schwinn frames from this time period and I'm wondering if theres anything I should worry about in the years to come.


One of them is a black Caliente from 1989, which is currently built up as my work bike/commuter (I'm a messenger in NYC). Converted it to a track bike, with a 48/17 ratio (probably gonna switch to 15 or 14... 17 can only do about 25 mph before I feel like my legs are moving too fast) I used to ride it as a 52/17). 


Anywho, it's stood up to the abuse of my 230 lb, 6'2" frame very well riding he streets of Manhattan since around August, getting thrown, and hit by a couple vehicles... with no cracks/bends or anything that I've been able to spot. And I give it a once over every week. 

Is this thing really this indestructible? Or are there any other things I should be looking out for/be careful with. Mind you, I used to be 260 riding this thing, and I've lost 30lbs and I'm sure It's gonna keep coming off, so soon it'll be 180 lbs abusing it...  


Now the other frame I have is from a Schwinn Sprint from the same era (4 digit serial number stamped on head badge, I haven't checked the exact year as of yet, but it's from the same era), nearly identical to the Caliente build wise and is in better overall cosmetic shape (gonna repaint it though). I want to make this thing into all Shimano Ultegra (if possible/worth it) speed demon, with an oldschool Time Trial bike look to it. I just wanted to see if these frames are gonna be good in the long haul. 

I know steel can last a couple lifetimes if taken care of properly, but I would just liek a "second" opinion from people who have more experience in years than I have being on this earth. 


Thanks.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Late 80's early 90's Schwinn frames were not made in China. To the best of my knowledge China was not exporting bicycle frames during that period. The Caliente may have been made in Japan. Regardless, while no bicycle frame is indestructable these Schwinn frames are robust. Check the welds looking for cracks and watch for rust. Other than that, ride the heck out of them but don't invest a ton, either.


----------



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

Hmm... that's odd. I read somewhere on the Schwinn website that the frames with the 4 digit serials stamped on the badge were MIC... well, guess it doesn't matter really. Your robust comment assured me that I knew I had something at least decent.


I was looking into putting about $1500 into the Sprint. But thats if I get everything new, I'm an ebay ***** so I'd probably end up spending a lot less than that. And if something happens to the frame, and isn't fixable I can swap parts out and pick up a new frame/bike for not so much. Since i don't have any major personal expenses and have a decent paying job and other incomes I don't mind putting some money into it now. Rather now then when I have a few bills to deal with.


I have about $800 into the Caliente, which isn't really anything compared to what you can invest in the cycling world. Not really much I'd like to add to it as it is my work bike and around here... pretty bikes get stolen.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

If it were me I wouldn't invest $1500 in the Sprint. Maybe $150 for new rubber, freewheel, chain, etc. to get it running but nothing that's not a wear item. Your Made in China thought may mean Made in Taiwan. Lots of Schwinns were made in Taiwan, including Sprints of various vintage. The Sprint was a pretty low end Schwinn and not worth upgrading IMHO.

When I said robust I didn't necessarily mean high quality. Actually some would say more like gas pipe. They are strong and will take a real beating but they're heavy.

My daughter recently picked up an old Nishiki from the curb for free. I winced at spending about $100 to get it running and it's arguably a better bike than either of those Schwinns.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

The four digits stamped into the head badge represent the assembly date of the bike. The first three digits are the Julian date (1 through 365) of the year, and the fourth digit is the last digit of the year. The decade is determined by the decals and components.

There are two websites where you can browse old Schwinn catalogs. For links, CLICK HERE.


----------



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! 


I'll definitely reconsider dumping moolah much into this. I was really looking into being a nice build... but I'm sure I'll be looking around for anoher frame to use and maybe turn this into a wee-ratio skid machine hipster fixie... haha.



I mainly just wanted to have an oldschool look with new components.since I like the lugged frame aesthetics... :sigh:. Guess I'll have to start hunting..


----------

